# long stay visa - returning to france after it has expired



## javi416

Bonjour!

I am a U.S. citizen; I have a long-stay VLS-TS visa (for 1 year year) that is set to expire early next year. My question is: is it ok to return to France on a 90 day Schengen tourist visa *after* the long-stay visa expires?

Cheers!
Javi


----------



## Bevdeforges

It shouldn't be a problem. If anyone says anything, you just tell them that you either moved back early or you never actually moved to France while the visa was valid (whichever is the case). You're still entitled to the 90 day Schengen visa "tourist" visa.


----------



## JayBee1

Bevdeforges said:


> It shouldn't be a problem. If anyone says anything, you just tell them that you either moved back early or you never actually moved to France while the visa was valid (whichever is the case). You're still entitled to the 90 day Schengen visa "tourist" visa.


So Bev, in your opinion: we are waiting for our 1st titre (visa expires on Nov 15th) Assuming we don't get the recepisee (Friends in the same boat and in Herault have waited 5 weeks for a recepisee), we should be able toc go to Spain by train for a week without risk...with the knowledge of the 90 day tourist visa and our documents showing we are still waiting?


----------



## BackinFrance

JayBee1 said:


> So Bev, in your opinion: we are waiting for our 1st titre (visa expires on Nov 15th) Assuming we don't get the recepisee (Friends in the same boat and in Herault have waited 5 weeks for a recepisee), we should be able toc go to Spain by train for a week without risk...with the knowledge of the 90 day tourist visa and our documents showing we are still waiting?


There is free movement between France and Spain, thus no passport control.


----------



## JayBee1

BackinFrance said:


> There is free movement between France and Spain, thus no passport control.


I would normally agree however in September, on the TGV from Barcelona to Montpellier, French officers boarded the train at perpignan, asked 4 of us at random for our passports (I was one of them) flipped through every page, stopping at my stamped visa before moving on.


----------



## Bevdeforges

The VLS-TS visa in your passport IS your initial titre de séjour. As BiF indicated, there is normally no immigration control when traveling within Schengen - however, if you don't have a recepissée by the time you are traveling early next year, take with you your passport and anything you have to indicate that you either have made an appointment or submitted your dossier for renewal. The immigration folks here in Europe are not like the "Migres" in the US - just looking to haul off anyone who looks "funny" to them. As long as you are in the process of renewing, you should be OK - but if you're really nervous about it, postpone your trip.


----------

